# India Imploding



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

Last year they kicked out major charities helping the poor because they were Christian, and now we have this:

The government of India is reinventing prenatal care with bizarre advice to women: cut meats and eggs from their diets and lustful thoughts from their minds, the Associated Press reports.

The “health” notice has been condemned by doctors who say it is not just ridiculous but potentially dangerous in a country that is not known for its attentive care to maternal issues. Men still rule the Indian home, and women don’t always receive the health care they need when they need it.

India already has one of the highest maternal mortality rates in the world, a phenomenon that is attributed to malnutrition and anemia. UNICEF data states that out of every 100,000 pregnancies, 174 women die. The figure is 14 in the United States.

“The government is doling out unscientific and irrational advice, instead of ensuring that poor pregnant women get to eat a nutritious, high-protein diet,” gynecologist Arun Gadre told AP. Gadre works has an office in the city of Pune but practices in the countryside.

Keep reading…


----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2017)

sacred, those cows....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 21, 2017)

Beef, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

proselytizing is outlawed   india----law breakers get deported.   Proselytizing is not charity


----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> proselytizing is outlawed   india----law breakers get deported.   Proselytizing is not charity


Locked inoto their own failure and demise...liberal thinking shown in total failure, but still denied.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> proselytizing is outlawed   india----law breakers get deported.   Proselytizing is not charity


You have no idea what you are talking about.  You have no clue as to what those charities were doing and were not doing, that is self evident.


----------



## guno (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Last year they kicked out major charities helping the poor because they were Christian, and now we have this:
> 
> The government of India is reinventing prenatal care with bizarre advice to women: cut meats and eggs from their diets and lustful thoughts from their minds, the Associated Press reports.
> 
> ...


Good for them!!,get rid of the proselytizing goyim ,destroyers of cultures


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

guno said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Last year they kicked out major charities helping the poor because they were Christian, and now we have this:
> ...


You were much happier before those Christians ended the Hindu practice of tossing widows into the bonfires of their late husbands remains.


----------



## guno (Jun 21, 2017)

Good for India 

Israel has been fighting the goyim for  years

Ultra-Orthodox fight to restrict Christian missions in Israel


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

India is experiencing a rise in Hindu nationalism that is becoming a lot less tolerant of religious proselytizing and conversions.  In fact, they've forceably been converting people back to Hinduism.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > proselytizing is outlawed   india----law breakers get deported.   Proselytizing is not charity
> ...



actually I do-----I have socialized with lots of people from the Indian subcontinent over the
past  50 years.      In fact -----in that number----there have been hindus who attended
Christian schools as  "charity cases"     Why do you assume I do not know. ?-----some hindus
harbor lots of bitterness over the proselytizing issue.     Unless things have CHANGED recently---


----------



## Coyote (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I think it's come to a head in recent times along with the Hindu nationalist political parties.

But who can blame those who convert?  They're usually bottom of the caste system.  Christianity offers them something better to hope for and gives them a chance at social mobility perhaps.


----------



## guno (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



go with the flo,you will have a honey of a time being sodomized by demons in your christian hell


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



the Indian people are  ALSO doing the best they can to fix the caste system----some by simply abolishing
it and others by coming up with   special programs  to  lift  the disadvantaged------In fact such programs seem to me to have originated    (without .limited success)   BEFORE the  Nationalist parties  started 
getting hysterical-------THEY GOT THEIR PRIDE


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

guno said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Guano is an expert on demons sodimizing people.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Doing their best? By outlawing and persecution of non Hindu religions and openly condoning violence against the poor?  Or was it the government telling women to not think about sex that makes you take their side?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yes, people being allowed to freely walk into someone's school to be educated is close to a human rights violation and must be stopped. 

Learn what prostylizing is. People can freely choose to not go into a Christian school.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




India does not out law Non-Hindu religions.  The first  person from India  I knew well ----approx.   50 years
ago  was a SHIITE muslim from  New Dehli.        My roommate  during one of my training years was a
Christian Indian surgeon  from  Bombay.     I have jewish friends from India,  Sikhs,   and even Zoroastrians.  Any person of YOUR religion who has claimed that Christianity is "outlawed"  in India is,  himself,  a lump of stinking shit.    ANY   SHIT   religion can BUY converts in the face of extreme poverty----"Christian"
missionaries      HAVE A REP.    --- I have known lots of HINDU Indians who attended catholic schools
without much problem-----it was the protestant groups that seemed to be eager to NAB VICTIMS-----sorry---
but the victims who faked it------so stated.     As to sectarian violence  HERE AND THERE------lots.   It is
not government policy.    I had first trimester bleeding during my first pregnancy-------my American  Medical
 College      ---OB-----cautioned  me  AGAINST anything  "sexually stimulating"      (sheeeeeeeeesh--even
I  know why-------do some homework).  As   to  the diet  issues--GOT A LINK?-----Indias food supply is 
FAR FROM SAFE----jews  I have known ate  only THEIR OWN  chickens and lambs-----killed by their
fave   shochet ----and subjected to the WHOLE DAMNED  koshering ritual in India-------meat in the USA
even worried them.   Animals in India are   PARASITE ridden  ----(as are lots of the people)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


When the government allows violence as long as the victim is not a Hindu or a Hindu not acting in his/her caste role, that is the same as outlawing it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



OH      the cops did not show up within 35 seconds?--------I got it now.      You are citing--LOCAL stuff.  
NOT HINDU stuff---------there are places in which the   MUZZIES   or  the  SIKHS-----or this or that
STRONG MAN GROUP----gets   "AWAY WITH IT"  -------india -----THY NAME IS  ""TRIBES""   ---and
"tribal law"       There are   "neighborhoods"  even in  Mumbai  (Bombay).     The  whole world is not  
SMALL TOWN USA


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You have no clue.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



RIGHT--------Christians are  OPPRESSED  ALL OVER -----the MOST OPPRESSED ----especially in
  INDIA


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I reviewed and suggested changes to the script for his next movie. You should learn what goes on in India with Hindu government approval. 

White Rainbow Film


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I know what goes on------in  Hindu India,   in Muslim Pakistan,   In southern Baptist
Alabama.  ---------


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


How leftist of you to insinuate Baptist are like Muslims and Hindus.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I have known  LOTS of southern    BAPTISTS   (my father, and I  and my son all served in the US navy) 
I have known lots of muslims   (it is an issue related to my profession)    and lots of Hindus---another
issue related to my profession.       Southern Baptists are more like  Hindus than are muslims when it
comes to what    "MY HOME TOWN SHOULD BE LIKE"


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yeah. Baptists are going around murdering people because of their religion and murdering people for trying to make something of themselves.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Southern persons have murdered lots.   Most of the  particpants in the
MANDATED  AA  meeting that I was  assigned to monitor   (assigned----
not a volunteer)    had family histories related to guns and ropes that
were  FASCINATING.     Your   "hindu stories"    may be almost  as  fascinating.  
(are you referring to conversion to Christianity as  "bettering oneself"?)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


When was the last occurrence of a Baptist stabbing someone in the neck while shouting the Father, Son and Holy Spirit?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



" I was cleaning the gun and it accidentally went off......"


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Your lame attempt to paint Christians in the same light is laughable and pathetic.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 21, 2017)

Anybody who insults India is going to get their ass kicked by Bill Gates and Larry Ellison.
After all, what would the US do without the Best & the Brightest?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > proselytizing is outlawed   india----law breakers get deported.   Proselytizing is not charity
> ...



Of course you provided no citation to your claim....which is part of a rather consistent pattern.

Why were they kicked out? Who was kicked out?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Coyote said:


> India is experiencing a rise in Hindu nationalism that is becoming a lot less tolerant of religious proselytizing and conversions.  In fact, they've forceably been converting people back to Hinduism.



Another great example of the rise of Nationalism.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 21, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You're not only ignorant you're a lazy ass too dumb to know how to do an internet search.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 22, 2017)

174/100000 pregnancy death in India?  That is 0.2 %.  Implosion?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 22, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> 174/100000 pregnancy death in India?  That is 0.2 %.  Implosion?


Good parrot. What else did their government tell you to parrot today?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 22, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > 174/100000 pregnancy death in India?  That is 0.2 %.  Implosion?
> ...


Cmon 0.2% is zero.  What kind of an implosion is that?  Besides Indians believe that it is good luck to eat the heart of a Christian raw after freshly killed.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 22, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




"lame"   ??     the gun cleaning deaths  rendered  several  of the young enlistees   "fatherless and
impoverished as kids"  --------mom beat the rap


----------

